# Kenwood XR600-6DSP



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Anybody picked up anything on this? 
Kenwood eXcelon 6-Channel Power Amplifier - XR600-6DSP

What I am catching is it has 10 channels of DSP, 6 channels of POWA, and can bridge. The DSP is 32bit 192kHz (!!) and connects with Maestro (AR?) units, at least that's the vapor-ware plan. 

First off, holy **** that's some serious DSP processing power if 32/192 is reality. The 13 band graphic and additional parametric sounds good enough, if not a little simple, maybe for the average DIY'er just going by ear. But I like the bluetooth connection to an app on a portable device, that makes a lot more sense to me than something like the "director" or MS-8's screen. We all have smartphones and tablets, so it makes sense to me. Hell the 3sixty.2 (remember?) had bluetooth connection with an app to run the software. Buggy as ****, but at least it had it.

I was a huge fan of the X4R and it made ridiculous clean power, but the DSP was very simple. Back in the day I was grateful a thing like that even existed though.

This new thing seems to be potentially a giant-killer. I guess we'll learn more soon enough, but naturally I'm curious. ~$600 retail too.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sub'd


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USS Enterprise (May 26, 2007)

Wow. Looks like a killer amp.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

WOW!!! Looks very very nice!!!

Put it with the Kenwood Xr1000-1 for less than $500.00!

This is right on point


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Looking at the specs, crossover says hp or LP for each channel? Also only shows 0-180 phase adjustments

Also looks like graphic is stereo only but parametric is 10 channel


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Just an FYI for you guys, this is not a stand alone amp. This amp will only work in a factory OEM system using an aftermarket interface made by Maestro. The interface will be the AR module. It will not work in any other applications. The module lets the amp interface into the factory OEM system and that is how it gets its signal and does the DSP for the factory speakers. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3w6UafkNi4


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

THEDUKE said:


> Just an FYI for you guys, this is not a stand alone amp. This amp will only work in a factory OEM system using an aftermarket interface made by Maestro. The interface will be the AR module. It will not work in any other applications. The module lets the amp interface into the factory OEM system and that is how it gets its signal and does the DSP for the factory speakers.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X3w6UafkNi4


Hmmm, I could see it needing the AR module (per the CES exhibit videos), because there's no RCA input. But it does mention universal input, so there's probably a way to go without the AR. Of course this is all extremely new, so its probably not worth worrying about yet.

BTW this setup would help me greatly with my 2017 Colorado. I'm going to be dealing with loud-ass chimes and stuff because I am pulling signal from the stock HU... that is if it is an acceptable signal, because if not then I'll be replacing the deck _somehow_


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

subd 
i am looking at this with a the xr1000-1 for my JGC. if i can use a aftermarket head unit, even better. I hope the x-over allows for band pass on at least 4 channels so i can run a 3 way active up front, a pair of coaxial in the rear doors (for passengers) and a sub out.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

manish said:


> subd
> i am looking at this with a the xr1000-1 for my JGC. if i can use a aftermarket head unit, even better. I hope the x-over allows for band pass on at least 4 channels so i can run a 3 way active up front, a pair of coaxial in the rear doors (for passengers) and a sub out.


I've implemented this amplifier in an install last week. Under the correct conditions, it's very unique and awesome to say the least!


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Angrywhopper said:


> I've implemented this amplifier in an install last week. Under the correct conditions, it's very unique and awesome to say the least!


What vehicle? How is the integration with the AR working? Any issues?


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

is there a way to use this in JEEP Grand Cherokee that did not come with the upgraded stereo? Like maybe using the aftermarket interface made by Maestro, getting it input from a After market head unit? There has got to be a way. Or does kenwood plan to release another version of this?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

There are a lot of unanswered questions, both on Kenwood's and Maestro's side for this. This, and the DSR-1 seem to use the same basic principle of connecting to factory equipment using a factory-like harness. 

But actually getting solid info seems tough. 

That is not encouraging!


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

It would be great if they came out with one that didn't need the AR module, a poor mans P Six DSP.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

i agree Fourthmeal. At the very least provide a alternate connection for the rest of the world. I would think they would want to market to a broader audience with this tech. ^6 channel all in one device and its not huge and all u need is a sub amp? come on, just add pre-amp adapter option and they could have a nice product for everybody.


----------



## EricP72 (Mar 23, 2008)

wait maybe they will come out with a Preamp adapter to work with the universal interface? is there any members here who work for kenwood?

I just went to their page and sent in an enhancement request. just a shot in the dark. 

Maybe one of the guru's here can fashion a rca to universal input adapter from scratch...


----------



## audiodiehard (Oct 17, 2017)

manish said:


> wait maybe they will come out with a Preamp adapter to work with the universal interface? is there any members here who work for kenwood?
> 
> I just went to their page and sent in an enhancement request. just a shot in the dark.
> 
> Maybe one of the guru's here can fashion a rca to universal input adapter from scratch...



You do realize the amp is $800, there is a hell of a lot cheaper solutions. You could even get a Rockford Fosgate DSP for $300, and buy an amp for your mids and another amp for your subs and be at the same price.


----------



## Kenwooden (Feb 12, 2018)

Did anyone figure out how to use one of these with normal rca inputs? Or would it be ok to use it with the high level outs from a after market radio?


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

Kenwood now offers adaptor to be used with any head unit. It is an RCA adaptor.


----------



## audiodiehard (Oct 17, 2017)

There's no inputs for RCA's and the entire setup is digital why would you want to setup it as analog receiver. Just buy the digital adapter that connects to your stereo whether its factory stereo or aftermarket.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

What makes you think the entire setup is digital? 

Isn't the Maestro AR sending analog signal along with the digital controls to the Kenwood amp via the supplied harness? 

I would think that would be the case if Kenwood supplying a simple RCA harness converts the system from vehicle specific (requiring the iDatalink piece) to universal. 

Here is the quote direct from Kenwood's announcement on their Facebook page:
"Introducing a new universal solution for using the KENWOOD XR600-6DSP amplifier with an iDataLink Maestro AR. Now, you can use this amplifier with a vehicle specific interface on select OEM receivers, or universally with an aftermarket KENWOOD receiver! Simply flash the Maestro AR (sold separately) to the universal firmware and connect to the newly included universal RCA and remote turn-on harnesses. Now anyone can enjoy the convenience of the wireless KENWOOD DSP Control App setup and reap the benefits of superior sound and performance!"

There is also a short video that shows a quick image of the universal harness they are now supplying.


----------



## Kenwooden (Feb 12, 2018)

THEDUKE said:


> Kenwood now offers adaptor to be used with any head unit. It is an RCA adaptor.


Do you possibly have a link?
I emailed kenwood about a week ago asking the same question and finally got a reply today. And they said they didnt currently make one.


----------



## audiodiehard (Oct 17, 2017)

Its one expensive amp, but I do love mine. Most of the time its just a set and forget it anyways. I am guessing the only reason why you want it that you want to control it with the bluetooth? Because there are alot better amps for cheaper. I have had mine overheat a couple times and shut completely off before because it only has a tiny fan on it.


----------



## Kenwooden (Feb 12, 2018)

audiodiehard said:


> Its one expensive amp, but I do love mine. Most of the time its just a set and forget it anyways. I am guessing the only reason why you want it that you want to control it with the bluetooth? Because there are alot better amps for cheaper. I have had mine overheat a couple times and shut completely off before because it only has a tiny fan on it.


Thanks for mentioning the overheating issue. Curious what load are you running on each channel? Im personally looking into it because i came across one for sale at a good price.


----------



## audiodiehard (Oct 17, 2017)

I am running Infinity Kappaa's 6-1/2" component set in the doors and their 6x9s in the rear doors. I did have the other channel bridged together to the factory subwoofer. That is when I noticed the it overheated more but it could have been as well that the fan was pointed down towards the ground. I want to add the Infinity Kappas 3.5" speakers for the dash since I upgraded to 2 Rockford Fosgate P2 12" subs with CT Sounds T1000 which puts out 2,000 watts got it for $100.


----------



## Kenwooden (Feb 12, 2018)

Ok cool thanks. I bet the sub being wired in had alot to due with it especially being bridged. Most factory subs ive come across were below 4 ohms. I like ct sounds amps and run a 1400.1 myself that's rated at 12v and will do 1700rms+ at 14.4v. But i dont think their new stuff is overrated like the old and definitely not double. I did a quick search for a clamp or dyno run on the t1000 but didnt see anything. Also i did notice the new stuff is rated at 14.4v instead of 12v.


----------



## mpednault (Mar 23, 2012)

So has anyone actually got it hooked up to an aftermarket head unit with RCA’s? And how did you acquire that RCA harness?


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

mpednault said:


> So has anyone actually got it hooked up to an aftermarket head unit with RCA’s? And how did you acquire that RCA harness?


Bump. I would also like to know more about this. I know from experience at work that the eXcelon amps & speakers are actually quite nice for the money (their subwoofers, not so much). Regardless, the tuning software does look fairly rudimentary, but it's probably sufficient for an active front stage with or without rear speakers and still has the ability to pass the signal to a sub amp. I think it's worth a try.


----------



## Seavs (Apr 30, 2020)

Chaos said:


> Bump. I would also like to know more about this. I know from experience at work that the eXcelon amps & speakers are actually quite nice for the money (their subwoofers, not so much). Regardless, the tuning software does look fairly rudimentary, but it's probably sufficient for an active front stage with or without rear speakers and still has the ability to pass the signal to a sub amp. I think it's worth a try.


I've been looking into running this amp in an update to my Charger. The complaints I've read seem to revolve around only having stereo input to the amp (no fade) and there seem to be a few people having issues getting the pre-outs to actually work. I'm torn between going with this amp or a combo DSR1/multiple amps. I like the 6 channel as it makes the cabin of the car easy (dash/door/rear) with a standalone sub amp. And while there are plenty of nice 5-ch amps, I like the simplicity of the 6-ch.


----------



## Readylh (Dec 9, 2019)

Okay I finally got mine hooked up, but I need some help with tuning. Anyone figured out how to set the gains? My volume is lower than it should be. Also if anyone has questions I’ll try to answer them. I‘m also using all four pre-outs and mine worked fine.


----------



## kwkride (May 19, 2009)

Readylh said:


> Okay I finally got mine hooked up, but I need some help with tuning. Anyone figured out how to set the gains?


When you're in the Time Alignment portion of the DSP Control App, you can select the speakers and then set the gains for them.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

Guys, I just got one of these, and I'm stuck. I'm trying to figure out how to get the thing to turn on, there is not a connection for turning it on with the blue remote wire!


----------



## John-117 (Jan 20, 2019)

You need an iDatalink module to use it. The module give the signal to turn on/off your amp. Then you control and do your audio setting with your iphone/Android phone. Are you trying to use it with an aftermarket HU? I don't know if a harness exist to use it via RCA. This DSP/Amp is used for oem head unit.


----------



## ChiTownSQ (Apr 7, 2008)

John-117 said:


> You need an iDatalink module to use it. The module give the signal to turn on/off your amp. Then you control and do your audio setting with your iphone/Android phone. Are you trying to use it with an aftermarket HU? I don't know if a harness exist to use it via RCA. This DSP/Amp is used for oem head unit.


Thank you for clarifying that part for me, I have XR600 and the XR1000. The XR600 Came with a RCA dongle, but no remote wire, gonna go get the I data link Maestro module and see if I can get this all going. I have a ken wood head unit that is Maestro link compatible, but I need the box that goes between them. 

Thanks again.


----------



## John-117 (Jan 20, 2019)

Let us know if XR600 works with aftermarket HU.


----------



## BlueGhost (Jul 28, 2014)

The newest version, P-XR600-DSP, should come with a Maestro AR that can programmed to work with aftermarket head units. Not sure if the original XR600 ever got that capability.

After watching some YouTube videos about it, it looks like it would be great for an affordable active 2-way plus sub, or 3-way with added mono amp.


----------



## Dustyxballs (Dec 29, 2021)

THEDUKE said:


> Kenwood now offers adaptor to be used with any head unit. It is an RCA adaptor.


Do you have a link to this adapter?


----------



## Dustyxballs (Dec 29, 2021)

Readylh said:


> Okay I finally got mine hooked up, but I need some help with tuning. Anyone figured out how to set the gains? My volume is lower than it should be. Also if anyone has questions I’ll try to answer them. I‘m also using all four pre-outs and mine worked fine.


Gain level is set through maestro Ar setup


----------

